# Razr Maxx Jelly Bean Rom: No Data



## pokinthefire

I'm relatively new to the rooting process, not because i've never done it before, but more because it's always worked so flawlessly in the past. This time however...

I can't get any service, i had enough to send texts for about an hour yesterday, but nothing more

I've tried:
SimplexROM-v1.2
STOCK-cm-10-20121018-UNOFFICIAL-spyder
STOCK-cm-10-20121018-UNOFFICIAL-umts_spyder
STOCK-JB-aokp_umts_spyder_unofficial_Oct-06-12-data_test
Full_Throttle_Killer_Bean_AOKP_2

all with the same problem.

I'm rooted using safestrap
RAZRSafestrap-ICS-2.11.apk
that version if it matters.

i've tried using *#*#4636#*#* and manually setting it to all the various settings then toggling the radio, but it hasn't changed anything, on occasion i'll get an "R" above the empty service bar area.

other piecs of information of note (maybe)
toggling data on/off does nothing
removing sim and reinserting prompts a reboot, yet ultimately does nothing
this is a verizon phone
using sytem settings > more > mobile networks > search for service produces an error

thanks in advance for the help, it's been 2 days since i turned my phone into a tiny tablet, which is totally useless since i have a transformer prime...


----------



## vtwinbmx

My killer bean ROMs all have data. I do not play with data I let it come on and sit. I never adjust it or toggle it. I would also recommend updating to safe strap 3.05 so you can have multiple slot roms


----------



## pokinthefire

how long do you typically have to wait? I left one of them overnight before bothering with it


----------



## vtwinbmx

yeah that not right- are you in a strong 4g lte area? I have data come on in less then one minute every time I boot it. It never drops data that I can tell.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/78587613/myc.phone.PhoneInfo.apk

Install this app

open app and switch to gsm only, the screen should bounce and you'll see a signal, at this point switch back to cdma/lte/ auto you should be good to go.


----------



## pokinthefire

i'll give that a shot right now
also an update:
i toggled safe system off and rebooted with stock rom and still nothing
also i went to verizon and got a new sim, still nothing


----------



## vtwinbmx

So you can get data on safe side? Did I read that right? Can you get data on anything you try and run? You may have had a bad flash and your radio is jacked up. Go into about phone in setting what kernel and radio does it show?


----------



## pokinthefire

no, i must not have written that properly, i cannot get data on the safe side, i haven't gotten any data after root

kernel version in AOKP is
3.0.8-g29cf5e7

i don't see an option for radio but signal strength is -99 dBm 1asu


----------



## pokinthefire

also, installing that app and following those steps didn't change anything


----------



## vtwinbmx

http://db.tt/Rn95dfJt

Take a look at this and look at yours


----------



## pokinthefire

i will reply in kind and hope it works properly


----------



## pokinthefire

also, i am in a strong 4g area, but still have this issue, if i search for avaliable networks it looks for about 3 minutes then just says "error while searching for avaliable networks"


----------



## vtwinbmx

It looks like your phone is messed up. Look at base ban you have no radio listed you can flash the update to .215 using matt's new utility that flashes the radio and kernel


----------



## pokinthefire

how would i go about doing that, and where would i find that utility?


----------



## vtwinbmx

Here you go, Follow this and fix your phone.

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/3422-616215-ics-update-leak-install-from-211/

you need to be on unsafe side to do it. You could fastboot back to .211 if you wanted but this faster and gives you new radio and kernel


----------



## pokinthefire

new problem, phone won't boot into stock recovery...
but, on the unsafe side the radio is showing the same as yours, the cdma one


----------



## vtwinbmx

Are you on a GSM phone and patch?


----------



## pokinthefire

no, this is a verizon phone


----------



## vtwinbmx

The screen shot you posted you where running a GSM rom.

Ok can you boot to your unsafe side?

Still no way of getting into stock recovery?

Without getting to stock recovery you can't even fastboot to stock .211 and start over, Try getting to stock recovery and flashing the .215 update that should fix your baseband


----------



## pokinthefire

i can get to my unsafe side, it does show cdma on that side, but still no data, i'm gonna try to start over completely with the stock with rom


----------



## vtwinbmx

You might want to join droidrzr.com for better support


----------



## pokinthefire

well, i ended up trying to flash stock root through moto recovery and bricked it, wouldn't even move past recovery and the computer wouldn't recognize it. Thanks goodness for best buy's black tie protection, so i'm back to a thunderbolt for a couple days until my new razr maxx comes in. thanks so much for your help though


----------



## vtwinbmx

Great. That not good when you get your new phone let me know and I'll be able to walk you threw everything you need to do


----------



## Casen

Should have just fastbooted to ota update

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## defcon888

I have tried the following:

i_Kream
Eclipse
Stock
SkullCandy
Artic
Bionx
Liquid
Flick
Simplex

The one I am contantly going back to is ECLIPSE. The other ones are great, but something about ECLIPSE just working right makes me vote for that one. I am also using NOVA Launcher which is amazing....because you can back up your desktop/homescreen and no matter what ROM you use, as long as you have NOVA installed, you are good to go (well, the apps have to be installed also).


----------

